# Fun Challenges



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 28, 2021)

Pokemon games are a lot of fun, but... they aren't really hard except for black and white gosh it's so hard.
In order to spice up your game, i made up a few challenges that people can try. Feel free to suggest your own challenges, or talk about your play through with this challenge in this thread. 



Spoiler: A thing that is sort of like a nuzlocke but not really



Alright so everybody here probably knows what a nuzlocke is (when pokemon faint they're out of the game, nickname pokemon, no save scumming, only catching the first pokemon you find.

But i have an idea that's different

First, you may not heal at pokémon centers _or _use any healing items.
You are allowed to catch any pokémon you find, ideally used for catching a pokémon that can heal your party somehow.
When a pokémon faints this pokemon is not dead. However, if your whole team faints, it's game over.






Spoiler: Perfect Team Challenge



The basic idea is this:

Plan out your team before you play the game. No changing your mind once you've started.
Then, play the game, but with a twist. You are only allowed to use pokémon that are on your team (If you can't find a pokémon on your planned team early on, use your starter pokémon only).

This adds a bit of a strategic element. Catch pokémon early on so i can have a full team, or wait until closer to the end of the game to have a team full of stronger pokémon. There are no restrictions to what you can catch. (Mostly since legendary pokémon are found very late in the game).





Spoiler: The DLC Extender 



(You got me, this one isn't really a challenge, just a way to make the pokemon sword/shield dlc last longer and more grindy)


 Play pokémon Sword or Shield, but stop once you collect your final gym badge. Continuing now is going to ruin the experience for you.
 Get a level one pokémon of any kind (although if you want to keep it on your team, it should be a pokemon from the Isle of Armor Dex), empty your party with only the level one pokémon on your team to fight with and enter the isle of armor. You can now _only _catch pokémon from the isle of armor. And now, play through. (Note: i haven't tested this to see if you can lose to klara/avery or if the pokémon in the IoA have level scaling. Just don't beat the main game and you should be alright).
Completed the isle of armor? Epic. Dump all your pokémon into a box and enter the crown tundra with just a level one pokémon of any kind (although if you want to keep it on your team, it should be a pokemon from the Crown Tundra Dex). Lose to peony, and voila! Welcome to the crown tundra. It's gonna suck to properly play through this.
Best tip for playing through the crown tundra: Go straight for the max raid battles. Then it becomes easier to grind pokémon up and catch them. With a legendary by your side, you can probably actually play the crown tundra.
Play the crown tundra adventures in this order
The regi adventure
The Galarian bird adventure (For the most fun, use the appropriate teams when chasing down the birds. Use your mainland galar team for Zapdos, your Isle of Armor team for Moltres, and your Crown Tundra team for articuno.
Finally, the Calyrex adventure.

Here's the twist though: You can't use any of your other teams for the other places. The goal is to beat the final boss of each 'game.' Eternatus/Leon for the sword and shield base game, Mustard for the Isle of Armor, and Peony/GST Final Battle for the Crown Tundra

For best results, pair it with the Perfect Team Challenge. You're in for a long one, friend.



I'm about to play a Perfect Team Challenge + DLC Extender Sword playthrough. Please share any challenges you've thought of or found before or share your playthrough of one of these challenges! Good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 28, 2021)

When I usually do nuzlockes I play with a rule that I am allowed to use healing items I've found (except revives), but I can't buy any more.

I also sometimes consider a rule where the first trip to each Pokémon centre is free but every use after that costs a certain amount, which I do by buying and selling a bunch of stuff so that I end up with less money than when I started. Although come to think of it it might just be easier to just use healing items that cost money and ban Pokémon centre visits.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Mar 28, 2021)

Randomiser is always nice! :D I find randomiser works best when you can only catch the first Pokemon on each route you see, else you end up spoiled for choice.

Other random ideas:

Alliteration run (Nosepass, Necrozma, Nidoking, etc)
Same colour run (Sunkern, Pikachu, Jolteon, etc)
No evolutions
Wonder trade/surprise trade run!!! :D
N's challenge (after each gym, you can't use the current Pokemon in your team and have to get new ones)
Metronome only (an option in randomiser!)
Oh, I almost forgot - Bingo runs! There's a list [linked here] that includes Pokemon games that you can generate a Bingo board for :D


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 28, 2021)

Bluwiikoon said:


> Randomiser is always nice! :D I find randomiser works best when you can only catch the first Pokemon on each route you see, else you end up spoiled for choice.
> 
> Other random ideas:
> 
> ...


Now i want to do N's challenge


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm gonna fight milo with only a level 17 appletun. Wish me luck.
(My generous friend was able to get me an applin + a sweet apple early on)


----------

